# How to Get Pussy



## Vapid_Idiot (Sep 4, 2021)

Its easy bros here we go

1.) Stop wearing logos/brands on yourself, women can immediately discount you if you are wearing a dumb ass shirt with pokemon or whatever gay ass band you like. Be a lumberjack or rock fitness stuff (under amour, nike, whatever). Most women already think you are a sperg if you wear anything advertising your autism

2.)  Stop treating women like a accomplishment or sexual desire, Make a promise to yourself to stop acting like a cuck faggot and changing your mind just to appease a women. Be honest and stop worrying if you tell a woman off. They will respect you more if you do not act like a faggot around them. You literally have nothing to lose, so stop being a bitch. 

3. Do not be a retard with nothing to talk about or having zero future plans or any ambition.  Go to school, try to move up on your job, be a adult. Progress is progress, if you are not happy with yourself and have void, fix yourself and stop being a bitch, No woman wants a man who does not appreciate himself. 

4. Stop wasting time and worrying about sex. Women are time wasters, your time is more valuable. Would you rather chase a woman or self improvement.? Stop being fucking retard and make your life better as opposed to appeasing some broad. 

Good luck dummies


----------



## Agran (Sep 4, 2021)

just get a gender reassignment surgery and get that pussy bro


----------



## WowThatsNew (Sep 4, 2021)

sounds like a lot of work just to get some feminine cock


----------



## FreakyFredsTrannyGranny (Sep 4, 2021)

>stop wearing logos

>wear under armor and Nike

Don't confuse the poor lads. 

PS even tho OP is a trollpost: if you're a typical obese nerd looking for pussy advice, don't wear UA as outerwear, please. No one wants to see your fat sweaty moobs in spandex. You gotta be fucking jacked to look acceptable in UA.


----------



## captkrisma (Sep 4, 2021)

I'd add in another point:

Get a job where there is implied danger and risk of life or limb.  Police, firefighter, lumberjack, whatever.  Something where if you fucked up, you got fucked up.

EDIT:  If a woman says she wants "a man in uniform", this is what she means.  Target has a uniform, McDonald's has a uniform.  Being a cashier ain't gonna drop panties.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 4, 2021)

According to "the blackpill" incels believe in:

1: be Chad


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Sep 4, 2021)

Step 1. Exist
Step 2. Be the opposite of Chris Chan.

I slay mad pussy all the time and your list is way too complicated. If you really knew how to lay pipe you wouldn’t have so many faggy rules.


----------



## MrTroll (Sep 4, 2021)

Women love Pokemon you retard.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Sep 4, 2021)

Chloroform, the only true way, everyone else is lying so they can more for themselves


----------



## Don Yagon (Sep 4, 2021)

There is a much easier way to get pussy, which requires only two things.


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 4, 2021)

Instructions unclear, made my own Pokémon OCs and fucked my mother


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Sep 4, 2021)

Just try my favorite pickup line: "Hey, does this rag smell like chloroform to you?"

Never fails.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Sep 4, 2021)

It's not that hard bro.


----------



## captkrisma (Sep 4, 2021)

"Why yes, I do believe that Black Lives Matter and we should take down the ruling class"

You never specified GOOD pussy.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Sep 4, 2021)

Haha imagine being a retarded cuck and thinking logo shirts scare off women...

Then go on to suggest wearing Nike like it means something. News flash retard, Nike only means you bought a shit product at 10x it's price.


----------



## Vapid_Idiot (Sep 10, 2021)

all you have to do is walk up to a group of women and tell them all to shut the fuck up

its e.z.


----------



## hamsters are cool (Sep 10, 2021)

How to Get Pussy​
Say "_pst pst_ come here kitty kitty" but the pussy never comes


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Sep 10, 2021)

you take it. dont let anyone stand in your way.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 10, 2021)

Just go to an animal shelter and adopt a pussy. Problem solved.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Sep 10, 2021)

My pussy was predetermined, my uncle and dad arranged it for me, didnt even needto speak to the bitch, how do you like them apples infidels?


----------



## StarDreamer2002 (Sep 25, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> Step 2. Be the opposite of Chris Chan.


Chris says everyone else wishes they were him, and Sockness indeed does.


RomanesEuntDomus said:


>


Why is Chris-Chan printed on money? 
I mean, the visual similiarity between Ben Franklin and modern Chris is stunning.


----------



## The Penultimate Warrior (Sep 25, 2021)

captkrisma said:


> "Why yes, I do believe that Black Lives Matter and we should take down the ruling class"
> 
> You never specified GOOD pussy.




Then get Me Too'ed at a later date


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Sep 25, 2021)

Not anymore.


----------



## Quintex96 (Sep 25, 2021)

If you actually want some non-meme advice

Step 1: Don't put the pussy on a pedestal, Desperation stinks and it is nigh impossible to wash off. Girls are people too, treat them as such.

Step 2: Appearances matter, dressing like you don't give a fuck is not endearing.

Step 3: Temper your expectations, Making all the necessary changes does not guarantee results from the get go. Cleaning up your outside appearance isn't enough, you have to change on the inside too and more than this you have to WANT to change.

Step 4: Play your field, Odds are if you are reading this, you are not conventionally attractive but that's okay, but you have to know that no matter what you do the 10/10/Unicorn/Goddess you are drooling over is a pipe dream that is not worth chasing. Instead set your target a little more realistic, Especially if you are inexperienced. Start low and build up confidence. Getting over that initial hump is the hardest part.

Bonus Step: Actually fucking talk to girls. Seriously, this is the watershed point for the socially inept. 95% of incels would be cured overnight if they actually took some initiative and spoke to A woman for an extended period of time. It hasn't even got to be in a dating setting, a little small talk here and there with a receptionist or server in a restaurant is all it takes for that latent fear to subside.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Sep 25, 2021)

You just walk up to them and fuck'em right in the pussy.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 25, 2021)

Vapid_Idiot said:


> all you have to do is walk up to a group of women and tell them all to shut the fuck up
> 
> its e.z.


Women love a confident man who knows how to take charge


----------



## gamer2014 (Sep 28, 2021)

With logos, its the clothing with big logos (GUCCI, EA, Ralph Lauren) thats looks stupid. I mean anyone can buy a Gucci shirt ( expensive as fuck) but still.

Smaller logos are seen as better quality usually.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 29, 2021)

Train. Say your prayers. Eat your vitamins


----------



## PetrifiedTom (Sep 30, 2021)

1. Do a haircut. 
Gurls likes men with hair. Hairless dudes means some shit tier gene pool shit and don't want to be close to them.

2. Lose some weight
The less fat and more muscle = laid. 

3. Buy some brand clothes
Don't wander with "BOSS" shirt or other shitty tier clothes. You aim higher, more prestigious clothes. Not low tier slav junk type hobo.  Something from Hilfiger, Lacoste will do. THE SMALLER LOGO THE BETTAH!

4. Learn small talk
Most gurls ain't no good at this. You impress them with anything that will make the conversation flow. THEY CRAVE ADMIRING THEIR CLOTHES AND STYLE. Just quick glance from bottom to top ending with "You look great in it" makes them juicy in panties. 

5. Don't be boring.
Most chicks are more boring than you. They are waiting for a guy who will take them around so they can flash among their best xoxo's that they were somewhere. 

6. Be funny.
Okay, this is something related to genes. The women are literally looking for the funniest (not clown like) guy around because evolution makes them think that the funnier guy is the more cunning in life he is. Thing is to find chick that likes your humour.

7. Provide
As teen you can be good looking hobo and make load to cum. Things change once you leave school. The older the gurl is (closer to 30's) the more they are craving for stability in life and despise their xoxo's having kids. They want one too. The guy who can provide gets +100 to getting laid. Although, things change after kids grow.

That's all folks for today. For more ask Hitch (that's me) and buy muh book about getting laid just for 30 bucks!


----------



## TI-81 (Oct 5, 2021)

When it's late, and I'm really desperate for pussy, I find that heating up a can of sardines and putting it out on my porch will usually bring her straight to me.

edit: to be an even bigger faggot


----------



## SSj_Ness (Oct 17, 2021)

Why do people make this more complicated than it's ever been? For hundreds of thousands of years (or whatever, idk) our ancestors had no problem doing this, now suddenly it's rocket science?

_What happened?_


----------



## cwcville (Oct 17, 2021)

how 2 get cock instead? what i need to do?


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Oct 17, 2021)

Why not go to your local SPCA and adopt one?


----------



## Gimmick Account (Oct 19, 2021)

cwcville said:


> how 2 get cock instead? what i need to do?


Install grindr and wait up to 15 minutes


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 19, 2021)

> 1.) Stop wearing logos/brands on yourself, women can immediately discount you if you are wearing a dumb ass shirt with pokemon or whatever gay ass band you like. Be a lumberjack or rock fitness stuff (under amour, nike, whatever). Most women already think you are a sperg if you wear anything advertising your autism


That doesnt matters. if it looks cute its fine, just dont go overboard. woman dont have good brains, they see muscle and cute and they get wet...



> 2.) Stop treating women like a accomplishment or sexual desire, Make a promise to yourself to stop acting like a cuck faggot and changing your mind just to appease a women. Be honest and stop worrying if you tell a woman off. They will respect you more if you do not act like a faggot around them. You literally have nothing to lose, so stop being a bitch.


Wrong...   just dont make EVERY woman look like a queen.
Like i said, woman are stupid.  Pierce them with your blue eyes and give them the feel that they are the only woman in the bar and they will  start giving you a handjob under the table.



> 3. Do not be an exceptional individual with nothing to talk about or having zero future plans or any ambition. Go to school, try to move up on your job, be a adult. Progress is progress, if you are not happy with yourself and have void, fix yourself and stop being a bitch, No woman wants a man who does not appreciate himself.


just be confident, nothing else matters...
like i said, woman are stupid, they dont care if you are homeless or rich if you look good. their reptile brain makes them wet, training your voice to be deeper will get you more pussy than having most phds. or stuy medicine, woman like that for some reason...
If nothing else works, just find some woman with a good job and do puppy eyes.  their cockholster will lubricate just from you looking like you can look into their soul(they dont have a soul so you can pretend).



> 4. Stop wasting time and worrying about sex. Women are time wasters, your time is more valuable. Would you rather chase a woman or self improvement.? Stop being fucking exceptional individual and make your life better as opposed to appeasing some broad.


Thats badly phrased but make sense. cut loses, no 5 is worth a whole evening and you could have fun with the boys and still get a 4...
only a crazy 10 is worth a whole evening of investment,pretty does not mean good sex and investment of time and drunks for a whole evening is just to high for a 9 if  you can always get a 3 that will do everything  with no investment.

Your friedns will make fun of you for a day for fucking a 3, but her effort is well worth it.



captkrisma said:


> Get a job where there is implied danger and risk of life or limb. Police, firefighter, lumberjack, whatever. Something where if you fucked up, you got fucked up.


that helps-




Quintex96 said:


> Step 1: Don't put the pussy on a pedestal, Desperation stinks and it is nigh impossible to wash off. Girls are people too, treat them as such.


Nahh you full of shit.
if i wanted to fuck people i would be gay...



Quintex96 said:


> Step 2: Appearances matter, dressing like you don't give a fuck is not endearing.


Every woman goes crazy for a sharp dressed man... but a dirty bandshirt is not a problem, dont giving a fuck is more attractive than beeing a fashion victim.
beeing shar dressed isnt easy, if you cant pull that off, just be "dreamy"




Quintex96 said:


> Step 3: Temper your expectations, Making all the necessary changes does not guarantee results from the get go. Cleaning up your outside appearance isn't enough, you have to change on the inside too and more than this you have to WANT to change.


thats retarded go getter mindset.  just dont have an incel mindset and dont expect to find your soulmate(play like you just did if needed).




Quintex96 said:


> Bonus Step: Actually fucking talk to girls. Seriously, this is the watershed point for the socially inept. 95% of incels would be cured overnight if they actually took some initiative and spoke to A woman for an extended period of time. It hasn't even got to be in a dating setting, a little small talk here and there with a receptionist or server in a restaurant is all it takes for that latent fear to subside.


thats the most important step. even if you a boomhauer, just try it.



PetrifiedTom said:


> 1. Do a haircut.
> Gurls likes men with hair. Hairless dudes means some shit tier gene pool shit and don't want to be close to them.


thats bad advice. only have hair if you have good hair, if you do, have as much as you can.  wo,am go crazy for he-man and even slobs with thick long hair are better off.



PetrifiedTom said:


> Don't wander with "BOSS" shirt or other shitty tier clothes. You aim higher, more prestigious clothes. Not low tier slav junk type hobo. Something from Hilfiger, Lacoste will do. THE SMALLER LOGO THE BETTAH!


Go fuck yourself,  a Boss shirt is the perfect shirt. their cuts are just perfect, just dont get their cheap nigger offerings.
there is nothing more attractive than a well fitting Boss shirt. go your creme or red, will make your eyes pop steele blue.  they also fit much better than other brands and dont have a fucking logo. the logo isnt worth aynthing if the shirt doesnt fit.
also get a well fitting jeans, no matter if its 10$ or 200$ a well fitting jeans always looks good on you.
bonus points if you have a big floppy dick,




PetrifiedTom said:


> Okay, this is something related to genes. The women are literally looking for the funniest (not clown like) guy around because evolution makes them think that the funnier guy is the more cunning in life he is. Thing is to find chick that likes your humour.


just dont. find a retard and practise to make him laugh.  woman dont have humor...
Im very funny, but i rather work out than make jokes infront of woman. they dont get it anyway.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## DiggieSmalls (Oct 23, 2021)

OP confirmed faggot. This is gayer than The tranch


----------



## Mullti Port RDRAM (Oct 28, 2021)

The best way to get pussy or bussy or whatever is to either 1) Pay for it or 2) Work for it.

If you want to pay for it, do your own dirty work.

If you want to work for it: hit the gym, find something to do that you like that involves others, get some fashion advice, and stop worrying about sex. Your life isn't magically gonna get better if you have sex. Stop being a boring chode and make something of yourself.


----------



## catmasterj (Oct 28, 2021)

With a scalpel is the right answer


----------

